# Sansui?



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Hey guys i found an old 3-way tower speaker made by Sansui. It most likely is only in my house because it probably belonged to my grandfather. I cant find much info on them. They are the Sansui S-615. Thanks


----------

